# Dimensions and pics of GTi-R sway bar



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*I'm working on a project and am in need of a different sway bar as the stock one interfers with a few parts now. Does anyone have the dimensions and pics of the front sway bar from the Pulsar GTi-R?

Or, does anyone know where I can get one custom made?*_


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*Thanks................*_


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NX EXA said:


> _*Thanks................*_


PM celm, he has a gtir. he should be helpful


----------



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

i have the rear whole part :thumbup:


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

1810 said:


> i have the rear whole part :thumbup:


_*And that helps me out how???*_


----------

